# Boas > Tree Boas >  My Emerald Tree Boa Lilly...

## CherryBlossom

Here is one of my pride & Joy's in my collection, My Emerald Tree Boa Lilly...

she's in her full green colour now with a bright yellow belly, also has some blue tinge in spots to her
I'm in the works to switching her feeding to rats, instead of Mice hoppers ( Which she loves ), so fingers crossed i can switch her!

Also working on a new tank for her, which i'll post up once i get it all done this coming week!




And a cell phone shot, 


Green just starting to come in,


When i first got her, on the way coming home!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-28-2014),_Christine_ (02-21-2013),Newowner1 (03-09-2015),PiercingPrincess (11-07-2013),_Sirensong26_ (09-03-2014)

----------


## Evenstar

Very nice critter!   :Bowdown:

----------


## AngelOtter

I've always love Emerald tree boas, I wanted one for a long time, but I think I'm going to end up with a green tree python instead. She's a beautiful snake  :Very Happy:

----------


## 3skulls

Very cool. I never see these in person. 

Thanks for posting, she is a great looking snake.

----------


## babyknees

That first pictures is adorable! I love her eyes. She's a stunning snake.

----------


## CherryBlossom

Thank you! I'm working on her new tank today, so I should be able to post some pictures!

----------


## KMG

Very nice!

How is her attitude? Will she tolerate some handling?

The guy I bought my current gtp from had a etb for sell too that I got to handle. They are very impressive.

----------


## CherryBlossom

Her temperament is great, she's never struck or bit me... She is fine with being handled, mind you I don't do it often with her being on the small side still.... Only thing I don't do is touch her when she's in hunt mode

----------


## Raven01

Very impressive little snake.
Nice pictures as well.

----------


## CherryBlossom

Thank you!

----------


## CherryBlossom

Fat belly! She just ate

----------


## cinnamonpython

she is so cute i like the yellow belly :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

She's cute, I love the last picture.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Annarose15

I love how she's resting her tail on her belly! Beautiful girl, and awesome color transformation!

----------


## CherryBlossom

Thanks everyone! Haha yes I had go snap that picture it was cute

----------


## myztic24

Lol beautiful she is like are you looking at me

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

----------


## ViperSRT3g

You make me want to get one now. I kept hearing that overall their temperament wasn't too friendly.

----------


## southbay54

nice pick up

----------


## Garnet

What a beautiful girl!

----------


## Raven01

Well, now ya went and done it.

Your little ETB looks so cute, I just had to go and put down a deposit on a pair of these guys.
Maybe one day I'll get ahold of some Amazon Basin ETB's but for now starting the count down on the import of these little guys or girls.  One the plus side I have plenty of time to get habitats set up and dialed in and will have and empty QT space before these arrive.
Patience was never a virtue I have had.

----------


## Derk0905

i love that silvery outline look around her white, and so green in that cell phone pic!, very pretty!

----------

